# Loves vacuum cleaners



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

I found an injured pigeon and am trying to rehab it. It might not be releasable. When I found it, it's wing was injured and it had feathers pulled out around one eye. So something attacked it, probably a hawk, but it didn't finish it off. It couldn't fly so I took it home with me. It was a squeaker - a very young pigeon but old enough to be able to eat seed.

I gave it the name Aggie. I had a feeling it was a female on account of it having very little iridescent feathers around the neck and a flattened top of the head. Sure enough once it got comfortable with me (TOO COMFORTABLE) it laid an egg.

Anyways, I use the vacuum cleaner to clean up around her and every time I do, she starts to get excited and coos. I have never heard of a pigeon cooing every time it hears a vacuum cleaner but this one does. Usually I hear of the opposite - they usually run from it.

Has anyone else had a pigeon that just LOVES the sound of a vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Essie (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes! Our female rescue pigeon loves to be near the vacuum whenever I'm vacuuming. She likes the heat from the motor fan. If I leave it running in place (like when I'm using a tool attachment), she'll cuddle up next to it.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Isn't it bizarre? 2 pigeons who like vacuum cleaners. Mine runs up to it when it's running and just coos. I can't figure out why.

I can understand why yours does - the warmth - but mine lives in a warm place. So no need for warmth. Maybe the vibration from it? I don't know.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

it sounds like your pigeon is courting the vacuum. A cock bird will coo at a female pigeon. Or he is being protective , sees it as an intruder and wants to fight it.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

I think it's courting the vacuum. Whatever turns it on!  It does that spinning around when it's cooing. It's a female by-the-way.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Garye2 said:


> I think it's courting the vacuum. Whatever turns it on!  It does that spinning around when it's cooing. It's a female by-the-way.


So she is special in two ways...lol.. yes hens can act male by bow cooing , esp if they are the only pigeon. Must be very entertaining..


----------



## Essie (Apr 14, 2017)

Garye2, Does Aggie exhibit any other male behaviors? My Miss Pidge does.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*injured pigeon/took a beating*



Garye2 said:


> I found an injured pigeon and am trying to rehab it. It might not be releasable. When I found it, it's wing was injured and it had feathers pulled out around one eye. So something attacked it, probably a hawk, but it didn't finish it off. It couldn't fly so I took it home with me. It was a squeaker - a very young pigeon but old enough to be able to eat seed.
> 
> I gave it the name Aggie. I had a feeling it was a female on account of it having very little iridescent feathers around the neck and a flattened top of the head. Sure enough once it got comfortable with me (TOO COMFORTABLE) it laid an egg.
> 
> ...


dear garye2,-thank you for bird support,-as a young bird they are most vulnerable..but sounds like he will make it now.--as far as a vacuum cleaner,-the bird is standing his ground,-the high pitch sound could hurt his head/ears.--similar to a dog howling to a police siren.--sincerely james waller


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Well, sometimes she will "rush" you - meaning she'll strut and then run up to you in a dominant way. She does do the bowing and cooing and the spinning around. What I like about her is that she'll go up to you and try and nibble your fingers. It's like she embodies both sexes - male and female.

And she loves to take baths! Woody Allen calling them dirty never really understood these birds. The one I had before also loved taking baths. You put down a bowl with nice warm water, they hop into it, soak, then splash all around. Aggie just loves it! You can see the contented look on her face. The one I had before (Maggie) would sometimes coo in content when she was in a bath. As long as the water was the right temperature!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

> dear garye2,-thank you for bird support,-as a young bird they are most vulnerable..but sounds like he will make it now.--as far as a vacuum cleaner,-the bird is standing his ground,-the high pitch sound could hurt his head/ears.--similar to a dog howling to a police siren.--sincerely james waller


I never thought of that. Maybe it does bug her ears.


----------



## tbirdloft (Dec 30, 2015)

*bird behavior*

if the bird makes a full circle when dancing it is usually male, if it goes about 75% then reverses it is usually female. all birds like a bath put 1/2 tsp of borax detergent booster in the bath water twice monthly and the birds will be
free of feather mites and most parasites and the feathers will be clean and soft
plus will not harm birds like bleach and other additives


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Well, I definitely know it's a female because it's laying eggs. Pigeons do love baths. They like to soak and then splash themselves to reach those hard to reach spots. Aggie looks forward to baths.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

*Aggie recuperating*

Here are pix of Aggie. Cute little devil.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Aggie is really cute! How is she doing? She makes me think about my Aurora, I'm attaching her selfie lol.

Yes, pigeons really love bathing! Here I don't have much space so they just have dog bowls. When I'm back to Italy I leave them available a cat litter box: they splash inside it like in a swimming pool! Probably they also have a ball.. I think they will buy water slides too... 😂

Btw my paired pigeons love bathing together in the same bowl, they are really sweet. They also wash each other with theirs beaks!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

They look a bit crowded in the dog bowl.  I love that pic of them squished up in the bowl. 

I also use a dog bowl for Aggie. She'll get in the water, spread her tail feathers out, soak, then turn her head from side to side. Then comes the splashing! And that bird can splash! By the time she's finished, half the water's gone.

Aggie seems to be healing fine. The feathers around her face where they had been pulled out (probably by a hawk) have largely grown back. There's just a slight scar to show that she'd been attacked.

I'm watching her wings to see if they can make her fly again.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Lol fortunately they love each other so much so they are happy even squished up in a dog bowl! Probably their philosophy of life is "love on a shoestring" 😁 (I hope that this is the good English translation 🙄...).

Lol when my birds finish the bath I always have to wipe the floor and the storage shelf and to replace the paper because they splash water everywhere... Sometimes I put in advance paper towels or a puppy pad trainer under the bowls...

In summer 2014 we had a terrible water leak in the apartment, it literally rained from the ceiling.. I had to put a bucket... Lol my pigeon Marshall often tried to perch on it to take a shower... I had to chase him away because the water was not exactly clean 😅...

I'm really glad to hear that Aggie seems to be healing fine. I hope that she can fly again. How did the wing look like when you rescued her? Maybe she just needs some time. In summer 2014 we rescued a young dove hit by a car. He had a bad hole in the crop but his wings and legs were not broken. For a period he didn't fly and essentially didn't move. Then he started to fly, walk and move again. 

I have a broken wing pigeon, Apple, she has her own indipendence and a really happy "pigeon life" (btw she is married with Marshall). In the bad case, even Aggie can have a really happy life.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Aggie was dragging her wing when I found her. Only time will tell. Great that your bird thought it was shower time when the leak happened (I mean, not great for you of course). It's amazing how much they like to clean themselves. If I'd listened to Woody Allen, I'd have thought they were dirty animals.

The pigeon I had before Aggie loved baths. Her name was Maggie. Maggie would get mad if I took away the bath before she was done! Grunt at me. So I learned NOT to disturb her until she was GOOD AND READY.

They also love scratches around the neck.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Pigeons are really smart, clean (I came back home from supermarket and I found Chris in the bowl!) and have many others good qualities.. Unfortunately people are often filled with prejudices...lack of information, ignorance, etc are always a bad thing...

Lol of course the leak was not great for me (sometimes I think that I'm living in a haunted apartment because I had many water leaks and other problems...) but Marshall appreciated it!

I guess that Maggie was a special pigeon 😀! Sounds like she had quite the temper!

Yes, only time will tell. In any case, I'm sure she will have a wonderful life. Apple, even if disabled, is a really happy pigeon! I see the joy and happiness in her eyes!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

That looks like one content bird.  I can't blame them. Both Aggie and yours have just about everything they could want: food, warmth, a place to call home, warm baths and someone to wait on them hand-and-foot. What's not to like?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

You are totally right!!
Also I confess: I even spoil them... 😉


----------

